# Travel and camping lights of choice



## Buck91 (Jul 26, 2018)

So topic of the day for me is what light or lights to bring for general purpose travel and camping for a minimal pack. I’m not real specific on the trip itself I just know that I normally over pack on all type of gear... being CPF I also over pack lights. If I’m trying to trim all the fat, so to speak, what light or light combinations would you pick?


Myself, I always have my 1xAAA light on my keychain, currently a lumentop worm as. In addition to that I think my thrunite th20 headlamp would offer a good combination of utility and output vs runtime. Although its hard to leave something with the nice beam of my nichia 219 modded fenix L2T or 6p... or m31w C3....


What would be your minimum packing travel light?


----------



## seery (Jul 26, 2018)

For me it would be the Fenix HL55 headlamp and 10x CR123’s.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 27, 2018)

I just took a camping trip to Yosemite for a few nights and only took an E01. Worked just fine for general lighting and I put a green chapstick cap for late night in the tent.


----------



## tech25 (Jul 27, 2018)

At the very least it would be a Zebralight H600fc. However, I would carry a spare battery in another light and a spare for that... 😁


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 27, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> I just took a camping trip to Yosemite for a few nights and only took an E01. Worked just fine for general lighting and I put a green chapstick cap for late night in the tent.



You’re a legend Gurdy. No way I (or most of us) could have survived with just an E01 [emoji24]


----------



## parametrek (Jul 27, 2018)

Just a Zebralight H53c with a Photon Freedom as a backup. I can easily get 5 days of camping from 1xAA. Double that if I'm using an L91 instead of an Eneloop.


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 27, 2018)

My Olight headtorch and the twin battery pack that came with it.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 27, 2018)

If not camping I might leave the headlamp home, but if camping... it is definitely coming!

So... Crelant CH10 neutral XML2 18650 460 lumens high/low, and both are ramping programmable.
Convoy S2+ XPL Hi with biscotti firmware set to include 0.1 % moonlight for use with a short 2 inch white lantern diffuser. This also acts as a spare 18650 battery carrier for the headlamp.
A single AAA DQG mini to carry at dusk just in case it gets dark enough to want a light before I get back to my pack.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 27, 2018)

I would add a Nitecore LA10 as an area light for my tent/campground. Small, bright enough to read by if desired, yet at 8 lumens dim enough to leave on all night. With a weight of 43 grams plus the AA cell, it adds a negligible weight to your pack compared to the amount of light it can produce.


----------



## 808tim (Jul 27, 2018)

Recently I got to handle a Nitecore LR12. I found that in the lantern position it was a nice area light. It be nice in the tent or on the picnic table while camping. It also worked fine in the flashlight mode.


----------



## Sos24 (Jul 27, 2018)

If trying to trim down the lights:

For camping I would do a headlamp that also allows taking off a using as a flashlight, like Olight H1 Nova. Then bring plenty of extra batteries. I would still have a backup flashlight which preferably takes the same type batteries as the headlamp (2 is 1 mentality).

For travel, the Nitecore SRT3 (or another similar). Because of its ability to use CR123s and AA, I have more options if looking for batteries.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 28, 2018)

That’s a great setup for minimal camp lighting.


parametrek said:


> Just a Zebralight H53c with a Photon Freedom as a backup. I can easily get 5 days of camping from 1xAA. Double that if I'm using an L91 instead of an Eneloop.


----------



## reppans (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm a minimalist UL camper and traveler and pursue preparedness via extreme versatility and multitasking. Headbands are too bulky/single purpose for me so I just clip/roll a light into my shirt collar (or use a cord) as a 'neck lamp' and business card from my wallet as a photo bounce card 'lantern'.

AAA Preon Revo SS, Quark Click running a 16650, and Nitecore F1 USB battery charger/meter/powerbank is my preferred UL lighting travel trio. Quark is programmed as a 4 mode ~0.5/3/20/250, with memory and a moonlight/low toggle (90% of my usage), or about the same I like my HDS programmed. The Quark is very efficient, so the 16650 runtime is way overkill for my typical low lumen usage, but it's another important option (with NC F1) to charge my iPhone and Inreach satcom, and also the 16650 tube will fit/run perfectly on any chem AAA/AA/CR123-sized cell; and in pinch, I can rig it to run on any battery (eg, 9v, D, 18650) with tinfoil/paperclip I keep in my wallet. The Revo is also easily rigged to run on any size alkaline/NiMh battery. The NC F1 not only makes a good 1oz travel USB Li-ion powerbank, charger, and battery meter, but it also provides the option to charge important USB devices from 3xNiMh or alkalines (AA, C or D).

Yeah I'm admittedly over the top, but there were a couple times (backpacking and big city blackout) where we had enough lights and batteries to scrounge, but unfortunately they did not match-up well. This just provides a lot more options to shift power around in a pinch, no matter what batts you can manage to scrounge up.


----------



## parametrek (Jul 28, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> That’s a great setup for minimal camp lighting.



Thanks. Would you believe that there is a chunk of the ultralight crowd that takes only a Thrunite Ti3 (clipped to a hat) with their phone as backup?


----------



## blah9 (Jul 28, 2018)

I usually bring two 18650-based lights, each with a battery inside. One of them is always my headlamp (Armytek Wizard Pro Warm), and the handheld light has rotated many times among different lights. My current favorite general-purpose handheld light is the Fenix TK09 for multiple reasons, but I understand why people would prefer plenty of other options for that and the headlamp.

I don't mind the extra weight for lights so I love the runtime of 18650 lights as well as high output possibilities in case a situation ever calls for more lumens than is typical. Plus it's fun to play around and one of my favorite things to do camping is play with lights. If I'm being completely honest I usually bring a monster light along as well but don't use it other than just showing off with friends.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh I believe it. Although I’d take a few Ti3 as I’ve had some poop out on me for no reason. Hence the E01.


parametrek said:


> Thanks. Would you believe that there is a chunk of the ultralight crowd that takes only a Thrunite Ti3 (clipped to a hat) with their phone as backup?


----------



## xxo (Jul 30, 2018)

For travel, I like the dual fuel Streamlight 1L-1AA - a good pocket light with great tint, a S clip that can go on a hat brim for use as a headlamp and it will run Cr123's or AA's or even AAA's in a pinch.

For minimalist camping/hiking, the Inova X1 is real nice; lightweight and will run near forever off a AA in low mode.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 31, 2018)

*Primary*:

Jetbeam RRT-2 With Cree XM-L2 3500K 80CRI + 1x18650

Perfect blend of making woods colors (browns, tans, dirt, trees, rocks...etc...) look "right" with decent efficiencies. 

Used primarily on low, but medium and high a single-handed twist away. 

The LED is cheap and readily available from Mouser. 

My favorite beam, a nice juicy hotspot with great exterior flood and limited throw. 


*Backup*:

Malkoff M61N in MD3 Tube with 3xCR123A and high/low switch with custom shaved head and custom shaved tail. 

Used in low most of the time. 

A little too narrow a beam for me but a great package overall. 


*Backup to the Backup*:

Surefire L1 Digital LumaMax with 1xCR123A with Single Mode XP-G3 S5 Cool White Driven at 350mA

Cool white is not my cup of tea, especially when hiking; but, at the end of the day, lumens are what matter most!

Takes a single CR123A cell and lives in the same back pocket of my hiking pack as the other two. 

Produces 191 lumens of floody emergency light for about two hours. 

Exceptionally floody, great for making it back to the car or when the other lights fail (which they never should).


----------



## mcease022 (Jul 31, 2018)

Minimum would be my Zebralight [FONT=Helvetica Neue, Segoe UI, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif]SC600F Mk IV Plus - no need for a headlamp because it clips to my hat. I just got my hands on a CL30R lantern that I am excited to use. I never try to be a minimalist with lights.  [/FONT]


----------



## Poppy (Jul 31, 2018)

reppans said:


> I'm a minimalist UL camper and traveler and pursue preparedness via extreme versatility and multitasking. Headbands are too bulky/single purpose for me so I just clip/roll a light into my shirt collar (or use a cord) as a 'neck lamp' and business card from my wallet as a photo bounce card 'lantern'.
> 
> AAA Preon Revo SS, Quark Click running a 16650, and Nitecore F1 USB battery charger/meter/powerbank is my preferred UL lighting travel trio. Quark is programmed as a 4 mode ~0.5/3/20/250, with memory and a moonlight/low toggle (90% of my usage), or about the same I like my HDS programmed. The Quark is very efficient, so the 16650 runtime is way overkill for my typical low lumen usage, but it's another important option (with NC F1) to charge my iPhone and Inreach satcom, and also the 16650 tube will fit/run perfectly on any chem AAA/AA/CR123-sized cell; and in pinch, I can rig it to run on any battery (eg, 9v, D, 18650) with tinfoil/paperclip I keep in my wallet. The Revo is also easily rigged to run on any size alkaline/NiMh battery. The NC F1 not only makes a good 1oz travel USB Li-ion powerbank, charger, and battery meter, but it also provides the option to charge important USB devices from 3xNiMh or alkalines (AA, C or D).
> 
> Yeah I'm admittedly over the top, but there were a couple times (backpacking and big city blackout) where we had enough lights and batteries to scrounge, but unfortunately they did not match-up well. This just provides a lot more options to shift power around in a pinch, no matter what batts you can manage to scrounge up.


reppans my friend,
you are amazing!
Do you carry a stripped out USB cable? How do you connect 3x D batteries to the Nitecore F1 so that they can charge important USB devices?


----------



## ronniepudding (Jul 31, 2018)

When I go camping, it’s an excuse to use my lights... so I don’t usually pack minimally 

For camping, I want to cover headlamp, flashlight, and lantern use cases... when I try to save space or weight I’ll choose one battery type, and pick lights accordingly, along these lines:

AA = Zebralight H52W, plus Eagletac D25A or a Xeno E03 with diffuser cone.

CR123 = Foursevens Atom AL/ALF headlamp, plus a Mini ML, and/or Olight S10 with diffuser cone.

AAA (one nighters) = Fenix HL10 headlamp, plus Lumintop Tool or Worm or Maratac AAA Nichia with diffuser.


----------



## mega_lumens (Aug 2, 2018)

Last week I came back from a camping trip in PA. I took my Zebralight H600F MKIII and Malkoff HD Super. I think I was the only guy out of a few hundred campers to have the most brightest setup there. I couldn't even play round with my lights on high for too long as to not to disturb others. Zebra floody was the most overall used and useful light. I think any primary camping backpacking light should be a floody. I definitely wanted to have a lantern to light up the cooking area all night, so I might consider investing in a Coleman liquid fuel lantern with mantels.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm slowly putting together a big box of Birthday gifts for a young Dutch artist whose work I enjoy. In the last box, I included some survival items. She mentioned she loves it when I get her such gear as she simply does not have much at all in that regard. So this time, I'm focusing more on such gear. 

Among the items is a small but powerful mini headlamp that runs off of a couple of AAA batteries. Being a woman who enjoys hiking, but not multi-day hikes, she's more likely to carry stuff that is small and very light-weight. So that's what I'm going for. Last time, one of the items I got her was a purple Fenix E01. She loves it! Besides a giant novelty (but fully functional) coffee mug that she uses for tea, that Fenix is among the gifts she uses daily. 

The Netherlands, according to her, has no wild predatory animals. Except in zoos. So the following won't be needed. But in other parts of the world, I'd say toting around a big heavy lumens monster geared towards throw, would be a very good idea while camping. At the very least, everyone at the campsite should have their own headlamp.


----------



## Dave Huck (Aug 4, 2018)

I try and get away at least once a year to somewhere really remote (usually Africa, Oman or maybe somewhere in the Pacific), always fishing, frequently camping. We're normally trying to cram a ridiculous amount of fishing gear into a tiny luggage allowance so I have to be smart about flashlight/battery choices.

I've now settled on an AA setup, Zebralight H52fw and an SC52W (iirc), Nitecore LA10 as an area light and, if we're really remote, a Nitecore EA45S. I can get most of that in my jacket/hand luggage without raising too many eyebrows at security. I carry a few spare Eneloop/Fujitsu pros but the EA45S is basically the spare carrier. 

That lot covers me for a few weeks in a really remote spot (Assuming there's either some area lighting from the ground operator or we're so shattered after a day on the water that late night partying isn't on the agenda..).

HTH

Dave


----------



## mbw_151 (Aug 14, 2018)

If I'm backpacking I take two Surefire Titan-As and a light heads trap to allow one to be used as a headlamp. Maybe throw in a couple extra AAAs at most. If we're just packing in and day hiking from there I'll take slightly heavier gear, a Surefire Minimus MV and HDS EDC and a couple spare 123s. When we camp next to the car, I'll take all kinds of toys but the light I use the most is still Titan-A. So light, so compact and so capable.


----------



## WDR65 (Aug 17, 2018)

What I take when traveling is subject to how I'm traveling. If in my truck then there all sorts of lights. In my wife's car on a trip last weekend I took a Surefire EDCL-2T and an yellow green Aviator along with some spare batteries. There is a already a G2x Pro and a G3 FYL in the car. On my person I had an Olight S1 mini and an I3T. I didn't this time but I usually wear a Surefire Titan A or B on a neck lanyard. 



I've also got a small kit packed in my duffel bag that includes a Surefire E2L-A and an Olight H1 with spare batteries. I also usually throw in another kit bag with a Surefire EB2, Fenix CL-09 and Olight S1. ( On a recent road trip to Colorado I had the second kit plus an Aviator and EDCL-2T with me, no trouble with the TSA on the flight back.)


I haven't been camping in a while, two trips last year were cut short for family emergencies. Most of the time I'm either truck or kayak camping so weight is not a huge issue. I usually carry a Princeton Tec Apex of some model and some type of larger thrower, either a Maglite ML300 or Streamlight HL-3, sometimes a Olight M2X. Lantern wise I bring a pair of Streamlight Seige's, one AA and D cell. That's usually in addition to a couple of the above mentioned Surefire's. 


I tend to overdo it but its a hobby and I like to cover my bases. In all honesty I could get by with the Aviator and the Olight H1 for 99% for of what I do camping.


----------



## freeride21a (Aug 17, 2018)

For backpacking I carry three lights.. my old school Princeton Tec EOS 80L headlamp.. it just wont die and does everything I need. I actually had a black diamond spot that got wet and failed and I went back to the EOS. I carry a surefire.. usually my EB2 500L... because it is bulletproof, trustworthy, and simple, and can put a beam out there, and I carry an olight I3s EOS.

I will do a headlamp upgrade soon, i want lighter with longer run-time... and same or better brightness with a good all around beam shape. Some day i will swap out my surefire for an 18650 light of some flavor, but have not settled yet... olight, eagletac, thrunite maybe.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 2, 2018)

I've really liked my Armytek Wizard for general travelling. Mainly because of the super low 0.15 lumen and 1.5 lumen modes. They are perfect for night adjusted eyes. You don't have to worry about blinding yourself, or anyone else in the room that may still be sleeping. The broad floody beam is also useful indoors and out. 
If needed it can also light up an entire room so it's got a lot of range.


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 2, 2018)

offroadcmpr said:


> I've really liked my Armytek Wizard for general travelling. Mainly because of the super low 0.15 lumen and 1.5 lumen modes. They are perfect for night adjusted eyes. You don't have to worry about blinding yourself, or anyone else in the room that may still be sleeping. The broad floody beam is also useful indoors and out.
> If needed it can also light up an entire room so it's got a lot of range.





One of the endearing qualities of my TH20. Long press of the switch is direct to moonlight at an advertised of something like 0.1lm (although I think it’s closer to a full 1lm). Double click for high/turbo depending on battery used.


----------



## Bazar (Sep 3, 2018)

Even keeping it light, a D4 and a Fenix tko9 are minimal for me, maybe my tk32 with rgb and more throw instead of tk09.

But who am I kidding, I never would go out without my T21vn. Single 18650 if need be.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't get out nearly as much as I should, but I like to mess with the heavier end of ultralight, with extra weight allowed for important tools, a bit more insulation than absolutely necessary, some non dehydrated food, recreational beverages, etc.
But I keep things light and pack out trash to replace my lost food and beverage weight. 
My light, lighter, pocketknife, notebook, phone, are carried every day, there's no light weight substitution there, I just bring them along same as always, basically EDC plus a shelter package, sensible clothing, food and cook bag, water bags and filter, a few tools, compass and duct tape, mini pliers, needle and thread, etc. 
Ti3 on a necklace so I can find my H600w, or or shortened toothbrush or whatever in the dark while half asleep.
I bring an extra 18650 battery and a AAA Energizer Lithium in case of accidental adventure, but I've never used up the first battery in either light on a 3 night trip, more like down to 60-80%


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 6, 2018)

At a bare minimum, I would take a Peak Eiger #4 high CRI with a pocket clip so it can be used as a headlamp on the bill of a cap.

More likely, I would take a Zebralight H52FW paired with a Quark AA tactical XP-E neutral. Below are the reasons why:


two is one and one is none
shared cells with all chemistry options available (NiMh, Lithimum primary, 14500, alkaline)
headlamp for close-up work, hand-held for throw
versatile UIs that aren't obtrusive
tactical operation (Quark)
neutral tint
compact carry

It might be an even better idea to take a H52W (non-flood) with DC-fix so that it can be used as a more functional backup to the Quark. Supplementing the above combo with a 18650 light for runtime wouldn't be a bad idea, but not necessary.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 6, 2018)

For traveling, I usually bring FourSevens Mini 2AA XP-G2. It's compact, takes AA, twisty (no room for tailcap failure), 3 modes + hidden.

Sometimes I will bring my Quark 2AA w/ 18650 body along only during rainy season when power outages are frequent.


Don't revoke my flashaholic card but sometimes bringing too many lights kill the fun. 80-90% of today lights are pretty much have the same in features.


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't have many lights, so I would bring my Thrunite Archer, TH20 and since I always EDC the TiS it would be there too. If I was going to be in a place that required a lot of light (I know a relative term here but for me it is more than I usually ever use) the TN4A would come out.

For my uses all I had to do is look at any convenience store to determine what kinds of batteries would fuel my lights. Hence all my lights are 1AA, 1AAA...(maglite not included) I don't have to worry about ever not having a battery when I need it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 6, 2018)

Buck91 said:


> So topic of the day for me is what light or lights to bring for general purpose travel and camping for a minimal pack. I’m not real specific on the trip itself I just know that I normally over pack on all type of gear... being CPF I also over pack lights. If I’m trying to trim all the fat, so to speak, what light or light combinations would you pick?
> 
> 
> Myself, I always have my 1xAAA light on my keychain, currently a lumentop worm as. In addition to that I think my thrunite th20 headlamp would offer a good combination of utility and output vs runtime. Although its hard to leave something with the nice beam of my nichia 219 modded fenix L2T or 6p... or m31w C3....
> ...



Not really a camper, but I was driving through Texas and Oklahoma for 11 days in the back half of July and had my Emisar D4 and EagleTac D25C Ti. clicky with me, along with an Xtar XP1 and MC1+ charger. 

They were fine and didn't take up too much luggage space.

For out in the wilderness, for more than a few days, I'd have to think about it.

Chris


----------



## markr6 (Sep 6, 2018)

Zebralight H600w (with frosted tape) gets a lot of use. Sometimes I'll add my SC600w IV HI for a little extra throw. Both put out anything from .01 lumens to well over 1000. I can see a lot, I can see far, and I can run them for days or weeks on low to conserve power if necessary.

Plus, I can share power. If I know I'll have juice left over, I can pull the cell from one or both lights and put them in my Xtar PB2 to charge my iPhone. By the way, that is a nice, small, lightweight travel charger since it uses USB and up to 2A charge rate.

If I were one of those crazy people playing zombie attack, I would add a small AA light. But I'm not worried about it.


----------



## AlphaCanis (Sep 30, 2018)

My packs have had fenix tk lights in them for the past few years. All cr123 lights. 

Ill also bring along whatever is on my person, usually a smaller cr123 Olight. The packs all have extra batteries in them. 

Can probably be updated but I’ve never felt like I didn’t have enough light. 

Lanterns can be really nice too if you’re doing a big pack out.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 1, 2018)

Going camping this weekend for two nights and contemplating an all E01 outing. One stock, one sanded with yellow diffuser for low in tent lighting, and maybe one backup in the pack.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 8, 2018)

These plans changed and I took a handful of lights to test/ see what I like better for camping. Hands down the SC53w was the all around favorite and most useful. Super low .01 was left on all night in the mesh pocket of my tent so I could find it easy for late night trip to the nearest tree. Once I grabbed it a double click got me to another low output that allowed my night adapted eyes to see easily while not disturbing others in the tent. Neutral output made for pleasant and natural colors also. Can’t see a lick of tint shift when out and about in the woods. Used mainly sub lumens and prob 10 or so tops. Stuffed it in a stretchy bandana type thing as well for a makeshift headlamp. The stock E01 was really bright and harsh with night adapted eyes so didn’t get much use. The Maglite was fun to play with and blast through the woods for a few minutes but not tor any extended use. My son ran around with a stylus pro but it was overall too bright for that setting. Biggest take away for me was the neutral tint and low output was key for around camp and even when out walking. The brighter lights and settings in a weird way made it harder to see overall because it takes away your night vision and lights up the area you’re pointing it at so much, that everything else is even harder to see ruining the overall experience. This trip made me more of a low output and sub lumen can thsn I already was. Actually the best part was when there was NO flashlights or lanterns turned on and the stars and campfire did the work. 👍🏼 Edit: also made me see how useful a dedicated headlamp would be.


gurdygurds said:


> Going camping this weekend for two nights and contemplating an all E01 outing. One stock, one sanded with yellow diffuser for low in tent lighting, and maybe one backup in the pack.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 8, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> These plans changed and I took a handful of lights to test/ see what I like better for camping. Hands down the SC53w was the all around favorite and most useful. Super low .01 was left on all night in the mesh pocket of my tent so I could find it easy for late night trip to the nearest tree. Once I grabbed it a double click got me to another low output that allowed my night adapted eyes to see easily while not disturbing others in the tent. Neutral output made for pleasant and natural colors also. Can’t see a lick of tint shift when out and about in the woods. Used mainly sub lumens and prob 10 or so tops. Stuffed it in a stretchy bandana type thing as well for a makeshift headlamp. The stock E01 was really bright and harsh with night adapted eyes so didn’t get much use. The Maglite was fun to play with and blast through the woods for a few minutes but not tor any extended use. My son ran around with a stylus pro but it was overall too bright for that setting. Biggest take away for me was the neutral tint and low output was key for around camp and even when out walking. The brighter lights and settings in a weird way made it harder to see overall because it takes away your night vision and lights up the area you’re pointing it at so much, that everything else is even harder to see ruining the overall experience. This trip made me more of a low output and sub lumen can thsn I already was. Actually the best part was when there was NO flashlights or lanterns turned on and the stars and campfire did the work.  Edit: also made me see how useful a dedicated headlamp would be.



My experience has always been that cool white really washes out details in a rural/wooded environment. Neutral/warm led lights work much better and don't need to be nearly as bright to be effective. Pak-lite now has a neutral warm model that I would take camping but sadly I haven't been for a while now.Not sure what else I would take probably a couple Malkoff powered neutrals and maybe the Hound Dog Neutral for fun/emergency as well as a few other small lights.Among the small lights would be the Streamlight Sidewinders that I added LEE filters to so I can see how they work out. Reading your post makes those warm Yuji modded EO1's from Vinh at Sky Lumen seem a bit more enticing.


----------



## reppans (Oct 9, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> ...Biggest take away for me was the neutral tint and low output was key for around camp and even when out walking. The brighter lights and settings in a weird way made it harder to see overall because it takes away your night vision and lights up the area you’re pointing it at so much, that everything else is even harder to see ruining the overall experience. This trip made me more of a low output and sub lumen can thsn I already was...



Hehe, he 'sees the light'..... again. 

Side benefit - no additional batteries required.


----------



## jorn (Oct 9, 2018)

Have been spending every weekend from may to september this year in a tent. 
In all kinds of crappy weather. Fishing season for me. But most of this period, I need no light. Use my keychain light sometimes to look in the bottom of the backpack. Got to love the midnight sun:tinfoil: But when the nights gets darker i bring my zebra h600. Backup is whatever is on my keychain.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey! I never claimed to be a fast learner Uncle Reppans! I forgot to take my warm yuji Photon Freedom to try out. Probably would’ve done a great job. 

QUOTE=reppans;5248863]Hehe, he 'sees the light'..... again. 

Side benefit - no additional batteries required.[/QUOTE]


----------



## drexter (Oct 18, 2018)

I always bring my Thrunite TH20 NW. Very useful, lightweight and comfortable to wear.


----------



## PiperBob (Oct 25, 2018)

For travel I usually have a Thrunite Ti3 in my pocket. 

For (car) camping, I use my Fenix HL10 the most. I have a 3D maglight that I take. I don't use it much, but if I need light because like someone dropped a contact, then I've got it. I don't backpack anymore.

I just got a Streamlite Sidewinder. I haven't used it for much yet, but I expect it's going to become my general purpose go-to light. It fits well in my hand, it stands up, the head rotates, it's durable, and has good battery life. I think it's going to be great camping. On my last trip I lost two AAA lights. Just too small to notice when they end up on the ground I guess.


----------



## Berneck1 (Nov 2, 2018)

The Nitecore EA42 is quickly becoming my go to light for just about everything. It has a great range 1-1800 lumens, excellent throw, and good run times. Runs on 4 common AA’s. My EDC light is the newly released Eagtac D3a, stepping up from the D25a Ti. 354 lumens on a single AA!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 2, 2018)

PiperBob said:


> For travel I usually have a Thrunite Ti3 in my pocket.
> 
> For (car) camping, I use my Fenix HL10 the most. I have a 3D maglight that I take. I don't use it much, but if I need light because like someone dropped a contact, then I've got it. I don't backpack anymore.
> 
> I just got a Streamlite Sidewinder. I haven't used it for much yet, but I expect it's going to become my general purpose go-to light. It fits well in my hand, it stands up, the head rotates, it's durable, and has good battery life. I think it's going to be great camping. On my last trip I lost two AAA lights. Just too small to notice when they end up on the ground I guess.



I really like the Sidewinder line from Streamlight. There are several different models according to your needs and I find the selector ring/switch to be one of the better UIs I have encountered in a multi-mode light. The switch does have some parasitic current draw but it is minimal especially on the 2AA models. The colored LEDs are a nice add on if you need more discreet output and I was able to add some filter material to "warm-up" the main LED more to my liking. I think the Sidewinders get overlooked due to their modest output but it is fine for utilitarian use especially in areas without ambient lighting.


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Nov 4, 2018)

Lightweight 18650 lights are probably what I would choose for camping.




Convoy C8 XM-L2 T6-3B Textured/OP reflector
Emisar D4 XP-L HI V2 3A Floody 10623 optic
Fenix TK47


----------



## klrman (Nov 4, 2018)

Sofirn sp32a v2.0 nw 18650. Very nice beam pattern and so light.


----------



## carrot (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm currently re-working my travel and camping lights of choice. The Pak-Lite 4K is ideal for most casual flashlight and lantern needs in these situations because the battery lasts so long. It makes a great pairing for any more powerful flashlight as a backup or nightstand light. If I am going to bring a favorite light as my main light, the Pak-Lite always makes it into the bag. But I wouldn't be very happy if I had only that to navigate with (even though it's totally doable).

On trips where I'm trying to pack even lighter and only carry a single flashlight, lights with in-body recharging like the Surefire Sidekick have a big advantage. Then again, if USB power isn't guaranteed... AA or AAA lights are even better... I'm currently evaluating the Titan Plus, Malkoff MDC AA, and Zebralight SC53 for my needs in that respect. 

Easy replaceability is also a huge advantage for travel: I wouldn't want to sour a good trip by losing an irreplaceable favorite EDC.


----------



## marshc12 (Nov 7, 2018)

Are more traditional outdoor head torches not well respected? 

I lean towards my petzl tactikka or black diamond icon.


----------



## Sambob (Nov 7, 2018)

Buck91 said:


> So topic of the day for me is what light or lights to bring for general purpose travel and camping for a minimal pack. I’m not real specific on the trip itself I just know that I normally over pack on all type of gear... being CPF I also over pack lights. If I’m trying to trim all the fat, so to speak, what light or light combinations would you pick?
> 
> 
> Myself, I always have my 1xAAA light on my keychain, currently a lumentop worm as. In addition to that I think my thrunite th20 headlamp would offer a good combination of utility and output vs runtime. Although its hard to leave something with the nice beam of my nichia 219 modded fenix L2T or 6p... or m31w C3....
> ...



O.K. the head lamp Is a given I have a Th10 and there great,pack 2 spare battery's DONE.
Next an Atactical A1 In my pocket all day every day put In fresh battery's before I leave and I'm off.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 7, 2018)

marshc12 said:


> Are more traditional outdoor head torches not well respected?
> 
> I lean towards my petzl tactikka or black diamond icon.



I’ve owned multiple petzl and black diamond lights in the past, but I have boughten anything recently. 

Petzl Tactikka = I hate 3xAAA lights. It’s a harder to charge in sets of 3. And 3 AAA batteries has roughly the same total capacity as 1 AA, so why not just go with the AA and keep things simpler?
BD Icon = total capacity is better than a single 18650 light (roughly 3xAA = 1x18650). The external battery pack helps weight it on your head better, but the exposed wire can be a weak point. Throw it into a pocket or bag a bunch of times and you might start having issues. I had that happen to a similar BD light. It’s still way more bulky than a zebra light with a spare 18650. 

The platic housing can be more susceptible to damage. And the plastic housing doesn’t make a great thermal conduit. So you are a bit limited in how much heat the LED can generate. 
Ive found the zebra light style headlamps to be smaller and brighter and easier to charge than the more traditional.


----------



## grizzley1 (Nov 8, 2018)

The family and I usually car camp because my youngest girl is too young to do much more than that right now. Wife and kids all have their lights and I usually bring the following three with me...

Olight S2R Baton
Petzl Actik Core HL
Nitecore TM11


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 8, 2018)

Flashlights imo are pretty easy to carry and don’t take up a hell of a lot of room so when I travel or camp I bring a few. Always a Malkoff MD2 and a few hds lights. Never know what’s around the corner ya know?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2018)

Charlie Hustle said:


> Lightweight 18650 lights are probably what I would choose for camping.



Those are only good if you pack a fully charged battery-pack. An extended stay in a remote area, you're going to be better off with AA or AAA primaries.


----------



## Joseph08 (Nov 15, 2018)

Buck91 said:


> So topic of the day for me is what light or lights to bring for general purpose travel and camping for a minimal pack. I’m not real specific on the trip itself I just know that I normally over pack on all type of gear... being CPF I also over pack lights. If I’m trying to trim all the fat, so to speak, what light or light combinations would you pick?
> 
> 
> Myself, I always have my 1xAAA light on my keychain, currently a lumentop worm as. In addition to that I think my thrunite th20 headlamp would offer a good combination of utility and output vs runtime. Although its hard to leave something with the nice beam of my nichia 219 modded fenix L2T or 6p... or m31w C3....
> ...



I typically carry a survival LED headlamp. Easy usability and long lasting battery life and that makes it great for camping or hiking. [h=1][/h]


----------



## Uroboros (Nov 24, 2018)

Same as my EDC for the last 5 years which is an EagleTac D25C Clicky. A great single CR123 that does everything I need it to do and has a great UI. I always keep it set up to start up on turbo if I need it in a pinch but with a twist I have access to the lower modes. I also bring a Fenix LD01 - a single AAA light that I clip on my hat for tasks.


----------



## Kels73 (Nov 27, 2018)

My Fenix PD35 serves as my primary camp light. I also have a Streamlight MicroStream AAA that I use for poking around in my tent at night.


----------



## cl0123 (Nov 29, 2018)

Recent (a couple of years only) convert to the Zebra H600 neutral white headlamps. I carry it with one spare 18650 cell in a small cordura zipper pouch. Very lightweight with long run-time. If traveling, I may replace it with a Black Diamond 3 AAA headlamp because I can purchase more batteries. If I really needed something extra, sometimes I may slip an old trusty Surefire G2 or even a C3 into the backpack.


----------



## cp2315 (Dec 2, 2018)

Surefire g2x pros (one black one yellow) have not missed one single camping trip for the last few years for us. I use 16650 in mine but took some cr123s just in case. Never needed to go primary cells yet. 
Reliable. One click for 15 lumens which is great for camp ground. No worries to hand it to my young kids anytime.


----------



## Agpp (Dec 4, 2018)

Folomov EDC-C4 if I find powerbank useful. Fairly small and capable.
Nitecore Tini otherwise. Bright, high capacity, extremely lightweight.


----------



## bignc (Dec 6, 2018)

I carry a single 123 light (a lego mdc/ bodyguard) and a zebralight sc53W I just got (for general use- I have several other ZL but this is small and an easy battery to find and recharge.) 
I am taking an airplane ride to NYC soon. Wife and 3 kids too (2 almost grown boys and my 12 yo daughter.)

My family has AA and 123 lights (and an E01 or 2) that I can convince them to bring- good stuff, Armyteks, HDS and Surefire stuff. 

I am debating my lights because I really dont feel like carrying more than 3 (plus a few Photons....)
Its silly but I keep a spare 123 on my keychain so that factors in. I have battery packs and a solar panel I bring along. I can charge AA and any of my 16340/16650 or 18650 options.

I have thought about the G3 with an M61/N/W/L/LL for easy single mode general use and battery options (thought I have no spacers.) Thought about the M91T/MD4 maybe with the ZL 18650 or AA option and maybe the ElZ Alpha hi/lo.... I have various 3v and 6 volt Malkoff dropins and MDC style bodies in CR123, AA, 2xAA and 16650. I have an old 9P body and a 6p and G2 to use as well.

I was thinking about buying an MD2 M61T with high low and clip and bringing the 18650 ZL and the G3. Bring the panel and charger and a couple or 4 spare 18650 and a box of 123. Because the MD4 can't be carry on since it is over 7" long. 

But then I could NOT buy anything (which feels good too) and take my Alpha, the AA ZL and the G3 or 9p. Since it is NYC and I am used to carrying a gun, I'll admit being a little worried about self defense options too. I can leave the g3 and bring a 3d maglight too?

Someone help me decide! Keep in mind, I like being "ready" and am packing other gear and cash that would get us home in the face of catastrophe even- so please suggest accordingly. You can't hurt my feelings.


----------



## tech25 (Dec 6, 2018)

For NYC, you won’t really need a thrower. Also idk how well a solar panel will work. There are outlets all over so the battery pack as a backup charger will suffice. I would take a small multilevel light and a headlamp. 

As as far as batteries, CR123s are crazy expensive in most stores but there are others like B&H where you can get better prices (surefire 12 pack for ~$23) AAs and AAAs are available all over.

As as far as the G3 for “defense” don’t ever say that in NYC regardless if you are in the right or are wrong. (Not the right forum for this so I will stop here) carrying a maglight won’t go over too well either.


----------



## bignc (Dec 6, 2018)

tech25 said:


> For NYC, you won’t really need a thrower. Also idk how well a solar panel will work. There are outlets all over so the battery pack as a backup charger will suffice. I would take a small multilevel light and a headlamp.
> 
> As as far as batteries, CR123s are crazy expensive in most stores but there are others like B&H where you can get better prices. AAs and AAAs are available all over.
> 
> As as far as the G3 for “defense” don’t ever say that in NYC regardless if you are in the right or are wrong. (Not the right forum for this so I will stop here) carrying a maglight won’t go over too well either.



Thanks for the response! I wondered about a thrower- we are staying in a home on Staten Island so that was one reason. The other reason for it and for the solar; I am more considering it in the deep recesses of my end of the world mind- like grid down gotta walk home. ​
As for batteries, I appreciate that. Availability in a longer term stay is why I am considering rechargeable batteries and only a dozen primaries or so. But that does make me lean towards the inclusion of AA options again....

As for defense, I may have written poorly as those were semi-separate thoughts. I am usually worried about defense a little too much. I am a fairly..... burly man so not exactly a target but I don't like large groups of people. I will not mention the d word again except as follows to clarify. I didn't say anything about the G3 for defense other than I might replace it with a MAG light for that purpose- as recommended by my friend the NYPD Detective who procured us the home to stay in.

I'd love any modified response if that clarifies anything and for any of my fellow prepper type nerds (in the Reppans style but with few 4Sevens to bring to the table. lol)

Thanks again! This place is great!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's the thing, NYC is more than just Manhattan. The main light I EDC has a good combination of both flood and throw. Yes, there have been times I've needed throw. If we are talking about Manhattan, there's so much light pollution around that a light geared for flood is likely to get washed out. 

The solar panels are overkill. You're going to be vacation, you just pay more for stuff. A lot more. Especially in Manhattan. The rest of NYC is reasonable. Let me give you an example that happened to me just last week. I've lived in Gotham since 1979. It holds zero attraction to me to go into Manhattan. But I get it, tourists love it here. So I'm there. Need to go to an important appointment. I realize I'm out of mints. I go to one of the far too numerous outdoor newspaper kiosks to buy a mini pack of Altoids mints. Any other part of NYC, they're going to cost $1 maybe a $1.10 at the very most. The guy tells me $2.50, and I just laughed in his face as I walked away. Those are the types of rip-off prices you can expect in Manhattan.

You're better off with some of the larger, portable, battery banks that are out there. 

If you're used to the comfort and security of an actual firearm, yeah; you're likely going to feel anxious without one. Pepper Spray is legal, but if you do end up having to use it; expect to get hassled by the NYPD. ("Self-defense" really is a 4-letter word to them.) 

I honestly don't know what type of advice your detective friend gave you. But if it's for defense while walking around, you're going to stand out like an Army full of sore thumbs walking around with a large D-cell Maglite strapped to your belt. No, it won't get you arrested but if you're not walking around in a blue collar uniform with a bunch of other tools dangling from it, expect a few "Excuse me Sirs" from any uniformed officer who encounters you. That sort of thing gets annoying real fast. 

The thing is to blend in. Don't stand out. I carry a couple of self-defense tools on me everyday. They just look innocuous and have pragmatic purposes other than self-defense use. 

Staying safe in any part of NYC is about not acting like a tourist with a "Victim Here" sign dangling from your neck. I'll give you a perfect example. A few years back I was working at a different client's site. Also working at night. I'm in a completely empty subway car, except for a tourist family sitting across from me on the other side. Dad had on an "I <3 NY" T-shirt (something absolutely no actual New Yorker EVER wears). Had a subway map open, wife and three children next to him. I'm sitting there thinking, "You idiot, what the hell is wrong with you?"

The subways are safer than they once were. But they're not completely safe. No New Yorker is going to take his children and spouse onto the subway near midnight for a ride on the subway. It just does not happen. Not happening! Tourists do that dumb nonsense. Subways work during daylight hours too. Head on out then. Genuinely need to get somewhere late at night with the entire family? Pile into a cab. And good old dad was not paying attention to anything expect that stupid map. One mugger could have easily cleaned house that night.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Here's the thing, NYC is more than just Manhattan.



That reminds me of when I met up with some people for vacation in the poconos. They were from long island and somehow we got on the subject. One of them explained to me "there's long island, manhattan, upstate, then the rest of the world...that's all". She was about 13% kidding.


----------



## bignc (Dec 6, 2018)

Mono- BEAST MODE RESPONSE. Thanks buddy. Pretty much, at my size- and just assuming I am wearing a jacket- Detective X thought I would just keep the old mag in a coat pocket like his biker gang buddies do... I am very easily headed down a rabbit hole of worry when dwelling on these things so I have to reign in over doing it. I carry a sturdy pen and 6'7" 290lbs and 30 years of grappling experience- it's just in my nature to prepare for the worst.

I think I am going to reconsider the solar panel based on your comment. Maybe to see if I have the self control to leave it behind. I know it is overkill but dang I like to be ready for whatever- especially living in FL and dealing with blackouts associated with weather. This little panel has been to Maui and Vegas and LA and Canada and Germany and points in between. So you don't think I am a total nut, it is only a 1W or so panel from cottonpickers so fits in my day pack with an Xtar MC1Plus and an O-light omni charger.


So...…… My wife and kids will carry between the four of them one HDS 170, a SF L1, a 1AA armytek (can't remember which one but it is throwy) and ZL AA headlamp, a Peak Eiger and a SF EL1. Just because I already asked what they were bringing. So... I could probably just carry a bic and be good. lol I may be overthinking it.....

As for a thrower, I rarely am in a bright area at night and using a light. My only BIG throwers are the M91T/ MD4 and really the ZL I have that uses one 18650. I mean my wife has an LX-2 so the TIR helps.....

Lord. Ok. sum it up- a AA and 123 or 18650. I want at least one ZL for the moonlight. I like the Hi-Lo on the Alpha. And the omnivorous appetite of the M61 drop-ins.

I need a beer and a chill pill.


As for the vacation part, I am uninterested other than some local places I was told to eat at. But the wife and kids are super excited. The kids have never even flown so that's part of it. I want to do SOME touristy stuff but I HATE tourist trap restaurants- so only locally recommended places. Crown Royal on Staten Island for example is a couple blocks from the house.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

markr6 said:


> That reminds me of when I met up with some people for vacation in the poconos. They were from long island and somehow we got on the subject. One of them explained to me "there's long island, manhattan, upstate, then the rest of the world...that's all". She was about 13% kidding.



It's the 5 boroughs. Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, The Bronx, and Staten Island. 

Laws are quite a bit different when you get outside the borders of those 5 combined. In Long Island, you can easily buy any long gun you want. Upstate New York state, the laws are a bit more lax about that than Long Island. But L.I. is definitely not recognized as part of New York City.


----------



## bignc (Dec 6, 2018)

My buddy the copper has many wonderful and unbelievable stories that match what you are saying about the different boroughs. I think we are gonna mostly do The Statue, the Rockettes and a museum or 2- Maybe a game if there is one.

Thanks again- you kind of talked me down. 


And to not go too far OT for the thread- When camping, I like LOW modes and throwers. When travelling, I like the same with a "get home come hell, high-water or Long walk" bent.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

bignc said:


> Mono- BEAST MODE RESPONSE....



You're welcome. Happy to help. As a big guy myself, I hear you. Thing is, with only a tiny handful of exceptions, all the attractions your family will want to see are in Manhattan. That means bring your walking shoes and expect to be out there for hours. Even for guys like us, a full-size D-cell Maglite is going to start to feel awfully heavy by the end of the day. 

If the solar panel is that small, you could bring it along. But this time of the year in NYC, the sun likes to play hide & seek with the residents of the city. (Mostly hide.) The battery banks will be more pragmatic. 

Oh, if you routinely carry a one-hander knife clipped to the top of a pocket; put it completely inside of that pocket or don't bother with one at all. Things aren't as bad as they were for about the last 15 years, maybe a bit longer. But they're far from even close to ideal at this point. If you do end up having to get physical with someone, our scumbags are cowardly and often work in pairs. Hit 'em hard and fast, then disengage. They do carry weapons to compensate for their cowardice. Hope you and your family genuinely have a good time here. Can't recommend any places since the good ones I do know, no longer exist.


----------



## bignc (Dec 6, 2018)

I think IHave enough places to eat and hang out. And I’m sure my wife will tell me where we are going for fun. Thanks again.


----------



## reppans (Dec 7, 2018)

bignc said:


> I'd love any modified response if that clarifies anything and for any of my fellow prepper type nerds (in the Reppans style but with few 4Sevens to bring to the table. lol)



hehe... one tip for prepared tourists in big cities, esp. NYC, is to use a small bag ~ 800ci/13L max if you can. Non-tactical in appearance and preferably not a backpack. Lots of public places (esp. museums) seem paranoid about terrorists and sometimes backpackers that turn around and whack people or art work with their packs. Check the bag policies before visiting, otherwise they'll ask you check your bags... another long line-up if you stay to closing, and less than ideal if something happens while you're there. 

I personally stick to single-digit (lbs/L) in shoulder-/messenger- style bags that can rig as backpacks (for long walks). I also use an UL down parka when playing winter tourist - I stuff it inside my bag if indoors for a long time. Froze my butt during a fire alarm with my gear in coat check once.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 7, 2018)

reppans said:


> hehe... one tip for prepared tourists in big cities, esp. NYC, is to use a small bag ~ 800ci/13L max if you can. Non-tactical in appearance and preferably not a backpack.



Man purse? :laughing:


----------



## reppans (Dec 7, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Man purse? :laughing:



Yup - not for folks insecure with their masculinity :thumbsup:.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Man purse? :laughing:



Good advice actually. Such bags are common as dirt among hipsters. So, any guy walking around with one will blend in, instead of sticking out from the crowd. Certain groups of tourists are easy to spot, based on what they're carrying. Young, German, tourists back a few years ago would carry external frame hiking packs on their backs. Complete with solid foam bed-rolls. They're a bit harder to spot now as most seem to have transitioned to internal frame ones.


----------



## bignc (Dec 7, 2018)

I am weak. But the m61t hi/low with clip will make me feel better. And I’ll find a “bag” tomorrow.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 12, 2018)

For hiking, a BIG staple for me has been my Zebralight H600Fc III. This choice requires little explanation. It is small, lightweight, and quite decently bright. But most of all, I just LOVE the tint. It may not have the highest CRI. But somehow, that 4000K, two step Easywhite just looks FABULOUS on the trail. I’m not sure how it compares to the new 4000K XHP50.2 (which is brighter, higher CRI, but three step). But I still find it to be one fine emitter.

I also like to take my SC5Fc I for a tent light when car camping. Like the H600Fc, it has that nice XM-L2 Easywhite. But this light also has the virtue of fitting a Fenix AOD-S diffuser like a glove (the newer SC5 II DOESN’T). With the diffuser, I hang this light from a loop on the ceiling of my tent for the most wonderful tent illumination I can imagine. I don’t particularly care for AA, especially when it comes to wilderness charging (Li-Ion just works better here). But the wonderful tint and fact I can use a diffuser makes it worthwhile.

Lately, I have also been using my old SC62d as a handheld light on hikes. Althouh down on lumens, it’s certainly bright enough. And it works quite well when a headlamp just doesn’t work well. I also like my SC600Fd III Plus on hikes, as it is bright and floody. And the 5000K tint is still quite pleasing. But I lost it last summer. So it didn’t get to to with me on any trips (I recently found it again). I’m curious to see how much I would enjoy the SC600Fc IV, which is much the same light, but has a 4000K emitter. THIS (along with the new SC700d) could become a new favorite light!

I guess I should not leave out my stainless steel Nichia Worm. This has been my keychain light for a few years. And it has worked well. It is always a good light for those situations where I don’t have my other lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2018)

In winter times i bring my thrusty zebralight sc600w L2, in summertime the smaller sc52w


----------



## AVService (Dec 12, 2018)

You should really try a Zebra Light!

Also this is an easy solution too,remember film?





I have found that Camera stores will often just give you these just for the asking if they still have them and many seem to.
Then I just drill them out for the light I want and BAM!




StorminMatt said:


> For hiking, a BIG staple for me has been my Zebralight H600Fc III. This choice requires little explanation. It is small, lightweight, and quite decently bright. But most of all, I just LOVE the tint. It may not have the highest CRI. But somehow, that 4000K, two step Easywhite just looks FABULOUS on the trail. I’m not sure how it compares to the new 4000K XHP50.2 (which is brighter, higher CRI, but three step). But I still find it to be one fine emitter.
> 
> I also like to take my SC5Fc I for a tent light when car camping. Like the H600Fc, it has that nice XM-L2 Easywhite. But this light also has the virtue of fitting a Fenix AOD-S diffuser like a glove (the newer SC5 II DOESN’T). With the diffuser, I hang this light from a loop on the ceiling of my tent for the most wonderful tent illumination I can imagine. I don’t particularly care for AA, especially when it comes to wilderness charging (Li-Ion just works better here). But the wonderful tint and fact I can use a diffuser makes it worthwhile.
> 
> ...


----------



## redryder (Dec 12, 2018)

BOSS 35/70 219c (4000k HCRI w/ red secondary led). The beam pattern is great for hiking(low mode) and camp use(medium mode), while the red led is great inside the tent.


----------



## bignc (Dec 14, 2018)

I have my MD2 M61T Hi/LO in hand (delivered today.) My first MD2. WOW. Just what I'd hoped as it compared to the MD4/ M91T. For it's purpose, tint doesnt really freak me out. But I will still bring a Neutral or 219B M61 in a G3 size light and some neutral Zebralight- either a SC53W if I want AA or a SC62w if I want interchangeability with my MD2/ MD4. If I were camping, probably bring the MD2 and 4 61t/91t and both ZL. For the upcoming trip, to NYC via airplane, leaving the MD4 behind and either bring the G3 or secind ZL to get the AA option rolling.

Life is pretty neat in the flashlight world. I know you can never be "done" but I don't have any big "wants" right now. And I don't see myself going gurdygurds and taking ONE light with me anywhere. Ever.


----------



## bignc (Mar 17, 2019)

Since this thread has slowed down, (hope I didn't kill it!) I have worked toward a couple more simple MD series lights. I have L and LL drop ins in W, N and 219 flavor. I have several 2 and 3 cell surefire to use them in in addition to the md2 and md4 hosts (and 4 or 5 Mdc\vme options.) 

But I LOVE my MD1 with the WLL and a 16340. Getting my 1.5 as soon as Mr. White gets it to me (should be late this week or next!). Of course now I'm trying not to spend $100+ to get zerorez shorty and z41 style for both.

Think I will take those two (still with the mcclicky), a thrower and a couple ZL car camping in a few weeks to try out before our backpacking the next weekend. 

I LOVE the Archimedes graph regarding lumens and figure there should be something similar with other tastes - and battery type! That's the thing that gives me the most grief- deciding on fuel. Lol. it's a struggle being a gear nerd.


----------



## Buck91 (Mar 17, 2019)

bignc said:


> That's the thing that gives me the most grief- deciding on fuel. Lol. it's a struggle being a gear nerd.



Same here. I love the convienence of AA, the performance of 18650 and environmental tolerance of cr123....


----------



## bignc (Mar 17, 2019)

Buck91 said:


> Same here. I love the convienence of AA, the performance of 18650 and environmental tolerance of cr123....



And lion in general- my 16650s and 16340s.... Haven't even plunged into 18350 and 18500 yet!


----------



## likethevegetable (Mar 26, 2019)

Depends on the length of trip and what I'll be doing.

For urban-type trips where I don't expect a lot of night hiking, my Zebralight H53c with a lithium primary inside and 1 spare, no headband, is often enough. I like traveling carry-on only so the weight and size savings is appreciated. 

For lightweight camping, the same but with the headband. If I'm going on a canoe trip or extended hike where I'll be taking my XTAR PB2 as a battery bank, the H600Fc is what I use.


----------



## kamagong (Mar 31, 2019)

Just back from a short glamping trip with the wife and daughter. Had these lights with us, in addition to the community lanterns.


----------



## Charles Chalmers (Mar 31, 2019)

Newbie poster here.

For Lightweight backpacking, From my modest collection, 

Main light: Fenix HL50 with 123 and spare

Back up: Fenix UC20SS, as a back up

Wife would also carry Fenix HL50R and a backup E01 

If I wanted to go a bit heavier, for nighttime wildlife viewing: PD35.


Cheers,

Charles on Borneo


----------



## bignc (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice, kam. On our mini glamp, my daughter used her E-1L and my wife..... well, she brought her L-1 because I packed it. But she used her APPLE WATCH. Ugh.

I discovered that I no longer want my ZLs. I ONCE popped the switch instead of holding and my night adapted eyes were done - and the wife was blinded as she was down range in the tent.

Back to peaks and maybe I'll try the Mdc AA finally.

Otherwise, my md-1 with 61L- 219b and hilo was perfection.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Apr 10, 2019)

I always have my tool on me (600 l), but I'll bring my olight m2r (1300 l) and acebeam ec50 3 (3000 l).

Not that I need more than 600 lumens, the moon mode is more useful.
Though I have made raccoons freeze like deer in the headlights with the acebeam at 3000 lumens.


----------



## Keitho (Sep 30, 2019)

One of the reasons I love travel--I get to find out which lights I _really_ like, which ones I _really_ need, and which ones stay at home! For an upcoming 2-week international trip to Central America, with some extended mountain bike rides and some hotels that will have "unreliable" power, I surprised myself a little at what my "traveling light but staying in hotels" 7-light kit included, for my wife and I. They're all warm tint (1 exception for HDS high noon), all flood (1 exception for "tactical" thrower), high CRI (2 exceptions--thrower, and red), and 3 battery types. My wife thinks it's silly to take 7 lights, but I think that 3.5 lights per person is actually very restrained of me! Maybe I'll sneak a BLF GT into her luggage...

CR123--mostly because my UV water purifier runs on CR123, and it's an excuse to bring an HDS
1. HDS high noon 5700K 93 CRI
-- SteriPen water purifier technically has a "flashlight" mode, but I can't count it as a flashlight

AA--mostly as a backup if everything else fails, and these lights are the lightest weight and most comfortable headlamps I own
2. ZL H53Fc AA, 4000K, 93-95 CRI
3. ZL H502pr Photo Red AA Flood for stargazing, maybe the airplane

18650GA's--my primary power source
4. ZL SC64c 4000K 93 CRI--my EDC since 2017
5. Acebeam L16vn 5000K (also runs on 2xCR123)
6. ZL H604c 4000K 93 CRI
7. Noctigon Meteor M43 Nichia 219c 5000K 90 CRI--my favorite floodlight, nightlight, and 4x18650 carrier

Power/chargers
-- (Acebeam L16vn is a backup 18650 charger)
-- 2x Fomolov A1 chargers/powerbanks for charging 18650 and using any 18650 as a power bank
-- Fenix ARE X1+ for 18650/AA charging
-- Nekteck 21W Solar Charger (2 USB Port) that I don't plan on using, but its too small not to take just in case la mierda golpea el ventilador
-- 2x slim "10Ah" USB micro/C LiFePO4 power banks ~35-40 Wh (3x 18650 or 3x phone charges)

Now that this thread is in its second year, how have you guys updated/changed your travel kits?


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 30, 2019)

Keitho said:


> ...Now that this thread is in its second year, how have you guys updated/changed your travel kits?



Well, the EDC keychain light is nnow MUCH brighter with the Thrunite Ti XPL. Sure, only a half hour at max brightness but it'll light up the whole area at night!

Otherwise, despite perfering high cri and warmer tint options my biggest change has been (slowly) accepting 18650 batteries. Currently I have a number of frequently used lights running 18650 such as Armytek, Zebralight and even a Malkoff in a LumensFactory host. I still like to keep 1-2 AA and AAA lights when traveling "just in case" but man those 18650s sure do offer both output AND runtime!


----------



## wiiawiwb (Jan 12, 2021)

Originally Posted by *Charlie Hustle* 

 Lightweight 18650 lights are probably what I would choose for camping.




Monocrom said:


> Those are only good if you pack a fully charged battery-pack. An extended stay in a remote area, you're going to be better off with AA or AAA primaries.



I'm curious why an 18650 light would not be as good as AA primaries for an extended stay in a remote area. If you bring extra 18650s, wouldn't they work just as well?


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 12, 2021)

I like to travel with at least one AA light as back up since batteries are easier to find on a bad day.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 13, 2021)

Bare minimum would be a Nitecore HA 23 headlight, a 4sevens Quark Pro 2A and a 4AA Power film solar charger. Likely, I'd take a Nitecore HC60 headlight, a Nitecore MH10 V2 flashlight, and a Luci Lux Pro Lantern instead.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 14, 2021)

I go camping every month with our scout troop (2 backpacking trips that leave out on Fri late afternoon & into the night, 2 climbing trip involving backpacking 2.5 miles up on a Friday night, caving trip, survival weekend, deep sea fishing trip each year, and various other trips. 

My go to lights are:

- Backpacking for extended periods at night - Zebralight H600Fw headlight and a Zebralight SC600w MK IV HI flashlight to see further out. However, on our January cold weather backpacking trip, I take a Zebralight H53Fw headlight instead and run it on a primary Lithium energizer for better cold weather performance plus extra battery (which has never been needed.) I still bring the SC600w MK IV HI since it stays warm in my hand or pocket.
- Climbing trips - same as above except I stick with 18650 for both lights since we go in early November and again in late April (not crazy cold usually.) We usually hit the trail right at dark and it takes us 3-4 hours to hike all of our gear up the 2.5 miles 1500 elevation gain (Mt Yonah in North GA.)
- Caving trip - Same two 18650 lights as above plus a Zebralight SC64w HI as a third source of light that really never gets used while caving all day - PERFECT set up!!
- Survival Weekend - Everyone has to survive the weekend with only what they can fit in a shoebox. They can wear whatever they want, but nothing in their/our pockets. For this I carry my tiny AAA light running on a primary lithium energizer - Olight i3S EOS.
- Deep Sea Fishing Trip - We go for 4 days and fish off of a pear when not on the boat in deep water. For night fishing I use my Olight M2X-UT Javelot for good Throw, plus have my Zebralight SC600w MK IV HI as a mediumish throwy light, plus my headlight Zebra H600w Mk IV to clean fish.....BUT I now have a Noctigon K1, a Noctigon KR1 and a Lumintop GT Mini on the way. I'm betting that K1 will be my go to fishing light moving forward with 4500 lumens and 420k cd.
- The rest of our trips, I mix up what I bring depending on where we go. I prefer a small AA headlight for general use not requiring long runtimes, so my Zebra H53Fw gets the most use on the rest of our trips, plus the Zebra SC600w MK IV HI is always with me.

This was a goofy post. Maybe someone found it interesting


----------



## parang (Jan 24, 2021)

Ultra light gear junky here. I carry one, maybe two Petzl e+lites and a Niteize carabiner mini lantern clipped to the hammock ridge line. There is also a tiny light attached to the draw cord of my backpack so I can see what's inside. I need light for 20-ish minutes each night to set up camp and have the fire going.


----------



## ledbetter (Dec 18, 2022)

Including the 2 always in my wife’s purse, we’re packing 8 lights! Crazy? Or prepared? Trying to keep it to 3 different battery types with a few rechargeables thrown in. I think I’ll use my 6 while my wife’s stay in her bag.


----------



## jz6342 (Dec 19, 2022)

I use the Streamlight Protac 90 most outings


----------



## Megalamuffin (Dec 19, 2022)

I keep a couple lights in my camping pack all the time, a preon 2 and fenix e16. The preon uses 2x aaa’s and the fenix has a 16340 with charging port, but also runs well on 123’s which I take with me. My camping trips usually only last a few days. I take 3-4 other lights with me (counting two edc’s) and I just pick whatever strikes me at the time. I do always bring some cr123’s and compatible lights.

I have yet to take the zebra sc64c on a trip but that’s really the ideal camping light with its loooong runtimes and very low modes. I could take that on an extended trip and not worry at all about a spare battery. The 3500k 519a baton 3 with its charging case is also a favorite for camping.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 19, 2022)

When I camp it is usually from Friday afternoon to Sunday Lunch time. My car is typically no more than a hundred yards away, so I might... might pack a lantern.

I'll typically bring one or two headlamps (Sofirn D25L)
one or two Convoy S2+ lights
and always my little CooYoo keychain light.

If my grandson comes along (he usually does) He'll bring a headlamp, and a Defiant 3C cell triple LED light stoked with an 18650 with an adapter. I'll also supply him with a S2+ with the boscottii driver, set at low with a diffuser that he can hang in the tent as a lantern/night light. I'll typically give him a solitaire or similar AAA light to throw into his pocket as a backup.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 19, 2022)

Buck91 said:


> So topic of the day for me is what light or lights to bring for general purpose travel and camping for a minimal pack. I’m not real specific on the trip itself I just know that I normally over pack on all type of gear... being CPF I also over pack lights. If I’m trying to trim all the fat, so to speak, what light or light combinations would you pick?
> 
> 
> Myself, I always have my 1xAAA light on my keychain, currently a lumentop worm as. In addition to that I think my thrunite th20 headlamp would offer a good combination of utility and output vs runtime. Although its hard to leave something with the nice beam of my nichia 219 modded fenix L2T or 6p... or m31w C3....
> ...


@Buck91 
I previously responded to your thread, reading only the title.

Now that I read your initiating post, requesting minimal lighting while traveling, my response would be different.

I always have my little cooyoo keychain light on me. That in and of itself would be my absolute minimum. However if I am traveling, away from my car, meaning that I flew somewhere, I'd likely pack a single AA light Eagtac D25a. OR a Sofirn D25L headlamp It takes a USB micro cable to internally recharge its 18650 battery.


----------



## The Hawk (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

I would take lights that all use the same type/size batteries. I would take extra batteries as well.


----------

